# Is paracord okay/safe as a toy?



## Zepp94 (Mar 9, 2014)

So I have a bunch of extra paracord that i used to use to make braclets and keychains out of, and I thought that I would be able to make a few toys for my little girls, but I have no idea if thats safe for them at all. Does anyone know if it'll be okay for them?


----------



## Andyurgay (Jun 10, 2013)

So long as they don't swallow it, I think it should be safe. Most rats don't "eat" none food items, they just chew. How their teeth are set up, they can chew very easily with the front teeth, but not even get the object in their mouths. They just nibble it to bits. So I wouldn't worry about her swallowing it unless you see her chewing it but no cord bits around her. Its basically just a rubber cord, correct? I give my rats puppy kong toys because they are rubber chewing fiends. I find tons of tint bits of rubber in the cage, no other worries though. Just expect it to be destroyed very quickly.


----------

